# IUI treatment - Follicle drain



## wendy (Aug 7, 2002)

Dear Peter,

I am in the process of 2nd IUI treatment, and have been told as I have 6 follicles of between22-25mm, that I will be having a follicle drain to leave just 3 and then to have the insemination. I have been told briefly what the procedure involves, but would like to know more if possible. ie is it a fairly new procedure, is it successful etc etc

I have posted to other boards to see if anyone else knows anything, and a few seem fairly fascinated, and some who have been in similar situation have had their treatments abandoned.

Also, are my follicles fairly large? could this cause problems further done the line, if insemination is successful?
Many thanks

Wendy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Wendy,

Six follicles of 22-25 mm represents a significant risk of multiple pregnancy and this is why your clinic wants to drain some of them to reduce this risk. The other option is to abandon this cycle. Drainage is relatively easy and is the same process as egg collection. Most clinics will do this under sedation. You may wish to consider IVF and freezing for the spare eggs collected. This would of course mean paying for it but it would allow you to have a frozen embryo transfer at a later date if needed.

Your follicle size is completely normal.

Hope this helps!

Peter



wendy said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I am in the process of 2nd IUI treatment, and have been told as I have 6 follicles of between22-25mm, that I will be having a follicle drain to leave just 3 and then to have the insemination. I have been told briefly what the procedure involves, but would like to know more if possible. ie is it a fairly new procedure, is it successful etc etc
> 
> ...


----------



## wendy (Aug 7, 2002)

Many thanks Peter, thats a great help


----------

